# This week? It really was all 4. And I GOT A GROUP PHOTO!



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Play









Oh, Thud.









Jack.









My pretty girl.









Thud









Bug got tired.

And, and and and and. What I wanted to share.









I feel like I worked magic. I really do.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

You have such sweet looking dogs and Kylie is beautiful. Thud is bigger than I thought he was; what breed is he?
And lol on carrying Bug. I do that with Luke too when he's tired. My father is embarrassed when I do that, typically I get embarrassed easily when doing something. This? Nah, wore off ages ago.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> You have such sweet looking dogs and Kylie is beautiful. Thud is bigger than I thought he was; what breed is he?


Thank you! 

Um. Thud's brown  I think he's some kind of GSD mix, but that's just a guess. 2 weeks ago he was around 35lbs and 4-ish months old (give or take a week or so). I guess we'll see when he grows up.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awesome group pics,,, they are very photogenic together !!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

PatriciafromCO said:


> awesome group pics,,, they are very photogenic together !!


Thank you! I still can't believe that photo happened, and happened so easily.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha congrats! I think if I ever got every one to sit in line for a photo the world would collapse on itself.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Haha congrats! I think if I ever got every one to sit in line for a photo the world would collapse on itself.


They even looked at the camera! If I could move, I'd do cartwheels or run victory laps or something.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

This was.. the closest group photo we've had to date.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ROFL. Oh, Shambles. That face!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

It WAS cute and he was sleeping against my back, until my boyfriend said "hey!" to try and get them to all look at him. Then he was immediately up and bitching. I only have my crappy phone for photos, but maybe since it is getting warmer out I will attempt a group photo now that you have inspired me. I know I will be able to get every one except Jonas.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Fantastic photo!  

This is as close as I will probably ever get to a group image .....











If I could only shrink it down and crop it .... that's an idea! Lol!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It WAS cute and he was sleeping against my back, until my boyfriend said "hey!" to try and get them to all look at him. Then he was immediately up and bitching. I only have my crappy phone for photos, but maybe since it is getting warmer out I will attempt a group photo now that you have inspired me. I know I will be able to get every one except Jonas.


Yeah, I've learned that I can not make noise to make them look at me. A-) doesn't help bug. B-) Thud will be in my face going "COOKIE!" or some other seemingly derpy thing, that involves him washing my face and the camera lens. 

But! I want you to attempt a group photo. ...Post outtakes. (I mostly just wave my free arm around. Preferably while holding liver.)



Abbylynn said:


> Fantastic photo!
> 
> This is as close as I will probably ever get to a group image .....


I love that Eddee is on top of the chair!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Eddee is cracking me up on that chair. Hey guys, here I am!



CptJack said:


> Yeah, I've learned that I can not make noise to make them look at me. A-) doesn't help bug. B-) Thud will be in my face going "COOKIE!" or some other seemingly derpy thing, that involves him washing my face and the camera lens.
> 
> But! I want you to attempt a group photo. ...Post outtakes.


Shambles and Jack ALWAYS cooperate. They'll sit and look right at me for any photo. Smalls will cooperate as long as it's quick. Jonas will definitely not sit and wait any where, and Magpie does whatever Magpie does. Mostly wandering around oblivious to the world around her. 

This was years ago when we just had the three. I edited the photo to take out the glowing eyes but I can't find that one. Close enough:










The other 500:


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Shambles and Jack ALWAYS cooperate. They'll sit and look right at me for any photo. Smalls will cooperate as long as it's quick. Jonas will definitely not sit and wait any where, and Magpie does whatever Magpie does. Mostly wandering around oblivious to the world around her.
> 
> This was years ago when we just had the three. I edited the photo to take out the glowing eyes but I can't find that one. Close enough


To be honest, you'll note that every group shot I have of the dogs (even before Thud) takes place on a raised surface. They can and do jump down from the reasonably short heights but for WHATEVER reason, they're more willing to 'wait' there. I think if I tried to get them all on the floor or ground, they'd probably make my head explode.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Great photos (although I can't quite figure out what Thud is doing in the first one). You have such a lovely group.

Abbylynn, love the family portrait - especially with Eddee on the chair


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> Great photos (although I can't quite figure out what Thud is doing in the first one). You have such a lovely group.


Thanks! Thud is standing over Kylie, playing 'bitey face' with her (okay, mostly he's having his face bitten) from that... incredibly weird position. Never mind the flipped back ears.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

CptJack said:


> To be honest, you'll note that every group shot I have of the dogs (even before Thud) takes place on a raised surface. They can and do jump down from the reasonably short heights but for WHATEVER reason, they're more willing to 'wait' there. I think if I tried to get them all on the floor or ground, they'd probably make my head explode.


Magpie is just old and wanders off, and I basically let her do whatever she pleases.. which includes sleeping on the bed, sleeping on the couch, and then ambling around the yard for a few minutes at a time. Smalls is tricky because you can't use food if you want a photo. She is too food driven so even if I have kibble she will get antsy over earning it and offer me basically every behavior she knows when I just want her to sit and wait. 

Jonas just hates his family and will not be seen in photos with us.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Whoa! Group photo!

And I love love love the one of Kylie sitting on the brick path.



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Thud is bigger than I thought he was; what breed is he?


Thud is part baboon, part GSD.



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Magpie is just old and wanders off, and I basically let her do whatever she pleases.. which includes sleeping on the bed, sleeping on the couch, and then ambling around the yard for a few minutes at a time. Smalls is tricky because you can't use food if you want a photo. She is too food driven so even if I have kibble she will get antsy over earning it and offer me basically every behavior she knows when I just want her to sit and wait.
> 
> Jonas just hates his family and will not be seen in photos with us.


I love your descriptions of Jonas.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Awh. Bug must be Daddy's girl, huh?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Avery said:


> Whoa! Group photo!
> 
> And I love love love the one of Kylie sitting on the brick path.


I am proud of that photo!

And adore that picture of Kylie.



TorachiKatashi said:


> Awh. Bug must be Daddy's girl, huh?


Bug is totally, totally, through and through, a Daddy's girl and DH's dog. She'll listen and do a bit of training with me, enjoys playing with the other dogs, but Michael goes up to his room she is there, and god help you if he goes to bed without her. The mournful howling and moaning are plentiful  And he adores her right back, obviously. Though he did say if this was going to become a Thing he needed a doggy backpack.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Avery said:


> I love your descriptions of Jonas.


He is a tiny jerk, but he's my tiny jerk.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Thanks! Thud is standing over Kylie, playing 'bitey face' with her (okay, mostly he's having his face bitten) from that... incredibly weird position. Never mind the flipped back ears.


Now I see! For some reason the lighting on his tail and curve of his back made it hard for me to figure out where all the legs were attached. Good grief, I just want to cuddle him.


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

Kylie's tail and ears! omg! lol 
She is so pretty though <3 

YAY for group photos!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

MimiAzura said:


> Kylie's tail and ears! omg! lol



Kylie is nothing BUT ears and tail, I swear.


----------



## DaPuglet (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful Photos!!!! :clap2:


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Great great great pictures! I just love thud!!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Newf-mama said:


> Great great great pictures! I just love thud!!!!


Thud loves you, too. I know because Thud tried really, really, hard to go home with some random person who passed us on our walk. IDEK.


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Thud loves you, too. I know because Thud tried really, really, hard to go home with some random person who passed us on our walk. IDEK.


LOL we could probably swap Norbert and thud and they'd never notice they were with the wrong family LOL


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Now with Thud, you might have the most adorable group of dogs on the forum! It's like you have almost every type of dog.

Smallish dogs.

Fluffy dogs.

Squishy-faced dogs.

Big dogs.

Smooth coated dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CrimsonAccent said:


> Now with Thud, you might have the most adorable group of dogs on the forum! It's like you have almost every type of dog.
> 
> Smallish dogs.
> 
> ...



AW, thank you. 

THey are a pretty diverse group. I seem to be missing floppy ears, but Thud's may end up down. That would cover THAT, too.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!! I will take Kylie and Thud please and thank you


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> Awesome pictures!!! I will take Kylie and Thud please and thank you


I'll start looking for a really big box.


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

First - AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Second - I am in massive major love with Bugs - but don't tell Juliet


----------

